# Need information on 92FS



## ltbongo (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a new in the box unfired Beretta 92 FS with a 4.5 inch barrel. The box is marked SPEC0306A 92FS 9MM 4.5 BLK STS, NO.
Am I correct to assume this is a blackened stainless steel slide? There is nothing on the gun that says stainlees or inox. There are three dots stamped into the underneath front slide rail. What do they mean? Thanks for any help.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The finish is called Bruniton,,,,yes, it's stainless


----------

